# My new ride



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

I have been looking for a new to me boat for some time now. I have made several posts here asking pretty juvenile questions.

Well, I found THE boat. Its a 2010 Starcraft Freedom 180. 2010 Evinrude 90 ETEC tiller, Hummingbird 898c, and a Minkota iPilot Terrova.

I think it compares better than the Lund 18' Alaskan and is a great boat for my plans to fish for Walleye and duck hunting on my local lakes and even a few days or nights on Erie.

Few things I need to do is sell the platform and the 20' carbon push pole.
Add some LED light strips to the under side of the rail. VHF radio and a mp3 player marine radio. Big John rod holders. I think I will hold off on the kicker for right now. I think on the days I will be comfortable fishing on Erie the Terrova will do. If not I think the 90 and a pair of Drift Control bags and the Terrova will do just fine. Plus I dont want to cover up that killer Patagonia sticker....!

Some of you will recogize this boat. Its a great boat and well taken care of which is a testimony for the previous owner.

I am thinking of a hand held VHF radio rather than a console type. may even consider mounting a charging base somewhere (inside a storage box) Even if I mount a console type I am afraid the mic hanging will get stepped on or broken off or at least get in the way. I'll have to wait until all this snow melts to really take a look at where I can mount things.


----------



## Tritonman (Jul 4, 2004)

Nice for snook. Congrats


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

they are nice deep and wide. where did you find it


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

freyedknot said:


> they are nice deep and wide. where did you find it


Detroit........


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

Nice. Ton of potential and lots of open space for you to do what you want.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Here are the LED's at full power I installed under the rails. Its awesome. I also installed a remote dimmer and I have a video on my phone. I'll post it tomorrow.


----------



## oarfish (May 12, 2004)

Tiller fishing boat what I would choose also!


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Got the boat on Erie for the first time Monday. We pulled meat out of Cleveland in 50 FOW and managed 14 fish. non target species was managable. Learned alot about the boat and how it fishes like where to put the cooler, where to net fish, etc.

I found that my trolling motor batteries may be bad since they only lasted abotu 3 hrs.

I'm also going to use a stringer over the side of the boat to bleed the fish before going in the cooler. Cooler was a freakin mess when I cleaned it.

I also need a couple of small buckets for worms on either side of the boat. We were constantly reaching over each other getting worms where ever they were sitting at the time. Damn worms are messy buggers too!



The other thing that I have been thinking of doing to the boat for some time is changing the driver seat post in the back to the same removable postes up front. This would allow me to ahve only three seats on the boat. While I'm running I can operate from the back. When trolling I can take that entire seat and post to the bow where I will operte the Terrova. That would leave the back of the boat completely open for fighting/landing fish and tending to rods etc.

Driver Seat


Passenger seats


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Once you get out and actually start fishing, you can literally figure out what changes need to be made to make your fishing experiences better. Especially when you have others fishing with you.
BTW, very nice walleye!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Looks as though your boat is set up compartment and seating wise , very similar to my 16' StarCraft Pikemaster. 

Is your rod locker on the right side with your live well on the left to the rear and another storage compartment on the left towards the front? If so, does your boat list towards the left with your live well full?

Sets level when live well is empty...drive's me crazy.

And yes, you will like the removable post for the drivers seat as well. Not only fishing but especially when you go messing with your batteries , fuel tank , bilge pump or anything else located under the splash well. You will have a lot more room to work at the back end removing the rear seat.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

fastwater said:


> Looks as though your boat is set up compartment and seating wise , very similar to my 16' StarCraft Pikemaster.
> 
> Is your rod locker on the right side with your live well on the left to the rear and another storage compartment on the left towards the front? If so, does your boat list towards the left with your live well full?
> 
> ...


My rod locker is on the starboard side. I have a live well that I use for storage on the port side and there is an additional port side storage more toward the bow. I have never filled the live well but I had three big adults in the boats Monday and noticed that even with all three of us on one side of the boat it did not list. We were amazed at how stable it was.

So, you have a removable post as a driver seat? In my case I know there is a floor rib right under the exists post. I will have to move the new post starboard 1 1/2" to miss the rib. I will drill a small hole first and test the depth before I cut a big hole for the post. I need to make sure the cavity is deep enough. I also need to make sure there is nothing under there before I go boring a big hole in it.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Yes, my seat sets just starboard of center as well.


----------



## Matt Hougan (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks

I don't know why I have been so hesitant about swapping bases. I spoke with Starcraft and they I'd be fine.


----------

